
What Folding Phones Say About State of SmartPhones - janvdberg
https://om.co/2019/03/03/what-folding-phones-say-about-state-of-smartphones/
======
mimixco
What is says to me is that we are past "peak smartphone" and regular people
don't need to upgrade all the time like they used to. As a result, Apple and
Samsung are doubling-down on super expensive phones with very few differences
or merely gimmicks, like folding -- still trying to capture that last bit of
revenue from the cult crowd that wants whatever they put out this quarter.

Knowing what we know now about rampant surveillance and invasive advertising,
I'm more interested in something like a Punkt, the anti-smartphone.

